# [vb] Grafische Oberfläche



## Big_Fish (13. Oktober 2001)

Wie kriegt man eine grafische Oberfläche hin und dann die Reaktion von Bildern oder Drag und Drop? Gibts da ein Plugin? Oder ein Tutorial?


----------



## Stratos (13. Oktober 2001)

Na, was meinst du denn mit der "Reaktion von Bildern" ?
Klicks etc. auf Grafiken kannst du durch Abfrage der Koordinaten simulieren wenn du das meinst...


----------



## Big_Fish (13. Oktober 2001)

Tutorials   

Ähm naja eben eine grafische Oberfläche mit Figuren zb bewegen etc. Wie ist denn da überhaupt die GRUND Idee?


----------



## Stratos (13. Oktober 2001)

Öhm, ich glaube, was du meinst, hat irgendwie gar nichts mit ner GUI zu tun...ich dachte, du meinst sowas wie Skins etc.
Ich glaube, du denkst mehr an Sprites und alles, was in diese Richtung geht...wenn du mit "Reaktion zweier Grafiken"
zum Beispiel Kollisionsabfragen bei Sprites(wie z.B. in 2D-Spielen) meinst, dann kann ich dir mal ein Tutorial schreiben mit Beispielprojekt...wenn du das nicht meinst, kann ich dir auch watt schreiben, nur ich müsste endlich mal 
genau wissen, was du meinst!


----------



## Big_Fish (13. Oktober 2001)

Man kann es gut mit Boulder Dash umschreiben...
Also Figur Steine und co


----------



## Stratos (15. Oktober 2001)

Ja, das ist schon eher das, was ich gesagt habe. Unter "grafischer Obefläche" versteht man im Allgemeinen etwas anderes. Was du meinst ist die bereits erwähnte Sprite-Geschichte und eine Kollisionsabfrage zwischen zwei Sprites(wie bei Boulder Dash halt )
Ich werde dir mal was dazu schreiben, sobald mein Kopf aufhört, zu dröhnen...****** Feierei.


----------



## Big_Fish (15. Oktober 2001)

Erstmal THX
Aber was gibt es noch für möglichkeiten als das mit 5000 if schleifen zu machen?


----------

